# My squirrel hunt video (lots of action)



## Windwalker7 (Dec 11, 2013)

Self filmed squirrel hunt


----------



## srb08 (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks like a good day in the woods. 
What is your favorite way to cook squirrel?


----------



## Windwalker7 (Dec 11, 2013)

I cook them several ways.

Boil, take meat from bones then roll in flour, then fry in skillet with salt, pepper, garlic powder

or marinate in Italian dressing over night then fry in skillet and brown, then let simmer in some water a while

Crock pot in BBQ sauce


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice I love some sq hunting


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 11, 2013)

The video isn't working for me. I haven't went squirrel hunting in quite a few years but I did it ALOT when I was younger. Lots of fun. I used to sell my squirrel tails to Mepps spinners out of Antigo, WI. I haven't heard anyone talk about hunting them in a long time either, good to hear someone is still out there getting some.


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 11, 2013)

Windwalker7 said:


> Self filmed squirrel hunt



Great job man! You got a pretty sharp eye...makes me wanna grab the old .410 or 20 gauge...I'd come home empty shooting a .22! lol BTW...some pretty nice "fallen logs" in there to harvest as well!! 
Hmm...wonder what kind??????


----------

